
Paul Tudor Jones Says U.S. Stocks Should ‘Terrify’ Janet Yellen - shahryc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-20/paul-tudor-jones-says-u-s-stocks-should-terrify-janet-yellen
======
sharemywin
Usually everyone is talking about how valuations are too high before it really
tanks. Probably have a little while before it drops like a rock.

